# Blood draw from IV



## kegajewski (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it appropriate to bill 36415 when the blood draw is from the IV cath?  If so, is it appropriate to charge a venipuncture if IV meds were later given?


----------



## hsmith67 (Aug 2, 2010)

*IV cath blood draw*

It appears to me 36415 would be the appropriate code to bill. 

If you look at 36591: Collection of blood specimen from a completely implanatable venouse access device you have 3 parenthetic notes, 2 of which refer you to 36415 and 36416 for venous blood draw and capillary blood specimen collection. 

The IV catheter charge should have included the venipuncture charge, so drawing blood from the IV catheter would not allow you to bill for a venipuncture that was not done (it was already done and should have been billed when the IV catheter was placed). 

The IV meds should be billed based on hydration (96360-96361), therapeutic (96365-96367), or chemo-therapeutic (96413, 96415).

Hope this helps!
Hunter Smith, CPC


----------

